# Who spotting cars on the Muskegon river?



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I wanted a spot the other day for the Pm and mistakenly called somebody who does spotting on the Muskegon. I might add that they were quite expensive at $25 a spot. Most I've payed on the PM was $20 only because the ramps we wanted to use where far apart and down dirt roads adding costs. So If any one is spotting the Muskegon I would love to get a line on it with prices and terms?


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Check out the "Sticky" under the fly tying forum. There are several listed there.
Hope this helps.

D


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Ferguson's trading post on Elm and 82 were doing them, now its the Hilltop.

Heck I've got a drivers license and I'm at the river in town walking most days anyway


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

flyrodder46 said:


> Check out the "Sticky" under the fly tying forum. There are several listed there.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> D


Nothing for the Muskegon though

Parsleys Sport Shop does it??

Just PM me, for a phone # and I'll move your rig, and Mom will follow me my van.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I've always used Hamilton

Followed one of his old timers once (not knowing). I'd rather have them driving my vehicle, regardless of the cost. That was prior to the Thornapple paving. 

No bad experiences!

Not trying to knock you, Bucket


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Shoeman said:


> I've always used Hamilton
> 
> Followed one of his old timers once (not knowing). I'd rather have them driving my vehicle, regardless of the cost. That was prior to the Thornapple paving.
> 
> ...


No worries, I was doing it for a favor, since I'm around the river anyway.

I really don't need or want the liability issue. :idea:


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Shoeman........
Not trying to knock you said:


> Butt you did, what did I do?
> 
> I'm gray haired, can pass a background check, have no points on my license.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Not my intention at all, brother

Just someone I used for the last 12 years


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Ill look into things mentioned. Thanks for the help guys. Just a question, but how much do you think car spotting should cost? I've paid as much as $20 on the Pm and at that rate things seem steep. Maybe someone should think about doing this service on the muskegon river, it might encourage more guys to get their drifters out as opposed to the jets. I'd be willing to pay $20 for a spot once and awhile, but I'd use somebody a ton more if the price were less.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Used a spotting service a few times, took one bad one to send me to Van's for an outboard. 800 or so drifts and that motor will have payed for itself!:lol:

$20 doesn't sound too much when ya look at it that way. On the other hand, I know where my truck and trailer is at when I'm done fishing....... Right where I left it. There is some damn good spotting services out there, problem is, they don't spot every stretch of every river. If they're insured and do a good job, I feel $20 is fair with fuel prices being what they are. 

Good luck, J


----------



## easler24 (Nov 29, 2010)

$20-$25 seems fair to me. Look at your other options! Bringing a second vehicle is the most feasible one, and it's not cheap to do that. I've packed a bike in a drifter once, and biked to my truck and trailer to get it after fishing all day. I want to stress that I did that once. Much easier to just pay someone to spot the car for me. 

I've bought a jet boat since then.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

$20 was the norm for a good 10 year run.
Most spotters I have been in contact have moved to $25 or $30.
I can vouch for Hamilton's as well. Never an issue.


----------

